# Diablo Newbie sucht eine Gästepass



## thecovenantX2 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo BUFFED-Freunde !

Ich habe mich von dem Diablo-3-Hype anstecken lassen und
nun möchte ich das Spiel gerne mal vorher antesten, bevor es gekauft wird.

Über einen Gästepass würde ich mich sehr freuen !

Vielen Dank schon mal voraus.


----------

